# Blackberry or iPhone ? Which do you use.



## Leafan (Aug 10, 2010)

Ok here's a good question. Blackberry or iPhone. I wonder what more of you use for business. I have made the switch from Blackberry to the iPhone recently. I got to say Blackberry handles email better but I was always missing emails, I also find alot of my clients want daily photo updates and on the Blackberry it was hard to send pictures. Well not hard but took forever. 

Now with the iPhone I can easily send pictures and attachments quickly. But my email is a little slower in retrieving. I get email pushed every 15mins. I have yet to find an app on Blackberry that isn't offered on the iPhone. And the iPhone has many more. Like iHandy carpenter with built in plumb bob angle finder. Protractor level. 

Anyways would love to hear your opinions


----------



## Vision Custom (Jan 13, 2009)

got a Droid about 4 mo. ago, and it is my first smart phone. I haven't come close to figuring out all the things it does, but it is great. exporting photos and video is easy, along with everything else I do. 
I linked it to FB and other accounts, so it auto-loaded all the info for me, so I have all the ph #'s, email, names, etc that are at my office. Great tool...


----------



## Ohiobuilder (Feb 16, 2007)

I had a Blackberry for years and just switched to a Droidx. I also use an iPad so I am very familiar with the Apple interface. The Droid seems to be a little more customizable but pretty much does all the iPhone does just in a different way. 

Any of these smart phones can make us all more effective contractors with better communication and it looks like with the onset of social networking they will be increasingly important.


----------



## MAD Renovations (Nov 18, 2007)

The search button is a great tool......

http://www.contractortalk.com/f17/iphone-blackberry-63621/

http://www.contractortalk.com/f17/blackberry-iphone-72019/

I use a BB


----------



## music_man185 (Aug 9, 2010)

i had a touch screen smart phone (Samsung Omnia), but after about a year of owning it, i decided a touch screen isn't the best phone for construction. i got tired of babying the phone all day. i was constantly missing calls and texts because i never had the phone on me for fear of breaking it. i got a Casio G'Zone Rock. its military grade so its shock resistant, water resistant, heat resistant, dust resistant.


----------



## Rustbucket (May 22, 2009)

I just switched from Blackberry to iPhone a few weeks ago. I love the apps and speed. Hate the phone and e-mail. I drop a lot more calls, and typing on the touch screen is ridiculous. 

The Blackberry just seemed more durable to me too. The iPhone seems a bit fragile. Especially the screen. I haven't destroyed it yet, but I'm very cautious with it. The BB i would just drop in my pocket, whether I had keys or whatever in it. The iPhone I make sure the pocket is otherwise empty.

I'm curious about the new Blackberry that just came out, though. Seems like you get the best of both worlds. Touch screen and sliding keyboard! I wish Apple would do the same. I would buy one in a heartbeat!


----------



## swade (Apr 8, 2008)

Rustbucket said:


> I just switched from Blackberry to iPhone a few weeks ago. I love the apps and speed. Hate the phone and e-mail. I drop a lot more calls, and typing on the touch screen is ridiculous.
> 
> The Blackberry just seemed more durable to me too. The iPhone seems a bit fragile. Especially the screen. I haven't destroyed it yet, but I'm very cautious with it. The BB i would just drop in my pocket, whether I had keys or whatever in it. The iPhone I make sure the pocket is otherwise empty.
> 
> I'm curious about the new Blackberry that just came out, though. Seems like you get the best of both worlds. Touch screen and sliding keyboard! I wish Apple would do the same. I would buy one in a heartbeat!


 
Just got it Thrusday. It doen't have the horsepower or screen resolution that an android or iphone does but for RIM its a step in the right direction. Like most new launch devices there are random issues that people are complaining about, fortunately I havent had a problem with it.

We have good coverage with ATT here and call quality has been better than my last berry. The touch screen is iphone like and scrolls well. The os is integrated much better as far as email/picture/social stuff. The battery life seems to be the same as my last phone. I love having the physical keyboard, the onscreen keyboard is a little cramped for me.

Like I said its a step in the right direction for RIM and I have been happy with it.


----------



## ewingpainting (Jun 2, 2008)

I have a BlackBerry. It scares me to have a iphone. My daughter had hers for a week and broke the screen. A think the screens are a but too sensitive being in construction.


----------



## Ohiobuilder (Feb 16, 2007)

I will never be able to type as fast on the Droid as I could with the BB, I had a curve. I do miss the physical keyboard but I have found that the voice to text to a much quicker way to text and email. I am amazed at the accuracy.

I too wish that RIM would move quicker with the technology.


----------



## Ohiobuilder (Feb 16, 2007)

ewingpainting said:


> I have a BlackBerry. It scares me to have a iphone. My daughter had hers for a week and broke the screen. A think the screens are a but too sensitive being in construction.


I saw a granite installer that used the iPhone with a Otterbox case. It gave great protection and still easy to use.


----------



## Mike's Plumbing (Jul 19, 2010)

They are both good phones...and far from perfect. I live and die by my Blackberry but its got it's issues. The iphone is good but the cellular carrier sucks. The best part about my Blackberry is it comes in clear and never drops calls. In my area the people with iphones always complain about the carrier.....I think they have AT&T but not sure.

I have a lap top that I carry anyhow, it pretty much eliminates the reasons for having a smart phone.

Mike


----------



## rbsremodeling (Nov 12, 2007)

Android operating system is the new kid on the Block..

Blackberry is old and tired software even with their new update.

IPhone is for yuppies..


----------



## Mike's Plumbing (Jul 19, 2010)

Remember the old days before cell phones. That was a time when you had to be responsible and write everything down, plan everything ahead of time, accurate material lists were a requirement. 

Now everybody is lazy and everything is an emergency.....but it's OK because I can text and email 300 times a day.

I swear, people are more disorganized now than they ever were yet we have the highest technology in history. Maybe it's just me.

Mike


----------



## Leafan (Aug 10, 2010)

Ohiobuilder said:


> I had a Blackberry for years and just switched to a Droidx. I also use an iPad so I am very familiar with the Apple interface. The Droid seems to be a little more customizable but pretty much does all the iPhone does just in a different way.
> 
> Any of these smart phones can make us all more effective contractors with better communication and it looks like with the onset of social networking they will be increasingly important.



Couldn't agree more. The smartphone has made communication so much easier and alot more reliable. I can't count the amount of times I have pulled out my phone and pulled out an email to remind a client what they said. Lol.


----------



## Leafan (Aug 10, 2010)

Mike's Plumbing said:


> They are both good phones...and far from perfect. I live and die by my Blackberry but its got it's issues. The iphone is good but the cellular carrier sucks. The best part about my Blackberry is it comes in clear and never drops calls. In my area the people with iphones always complain about the carrier.....I think they have AT&T but not sure.
> 
> I have a lap top that I carry anyhow, it pretty much eliminates the reasons for having a smart phone.
> 
> Mike


I hear Verizon will be getting the iPhone soon. Up here in Canada every carrier has the iPhone and Blackberry. So the choice is more about preference than reception as I haven't noticed any difference. 

Actually come to think of it I have noticed the speaker phone is way cleaner on the iPhone. Which helps alot. No talking and driving up here. Lol


----------



## Mike's Plumbing (Jul 19, 2010)

I know that on my Blackberry everything works great but if I need to go online and visit a website it's such a pain that I don't do it. A friend has the iphone and for viewing websites it's much better and easier.....at least IMO.

I wish they would make them a little tougher like the old Motorollas. That used to be one tough phone.

Mike


----------



## rbsremodeling (Nov 12, 2007)

Mike's Plumbing said:


> I know that on my Blackberry everything works great *but if I need to go online and visit a website it's such a pain that I don't do it.* A friend has the iphone and for viewing websites it's much better and easier.....at least IMO.
> 
> I wish they would make them a little tougher like the old Motorollas. That used to be one tough phone.
> 
> Mike


Thats one of the biggest reasons I switched to an android phone with a 4" screen. Visiting websites and viewing documents and attachments are no longer a pain..

It also has built in wifi that I can share with my Laptop and printer in the field..

24-7 access to the forums


----------



## Kent Whitten (Mar 24, 2006)

ewingpainting said:


> A think the screens are a but too sensitive being in construction.


I don't think that is a problem with the v.4. The screen is some military grade something rather, can't recall. But I still wouldn't get it. Droid is going to take over BB and Apple as soon as developers saturate the app market.


----------



## rbsremodeling (Nov 12, 2007)

framerman said:


> I don't think that is a problem with the v.4. The screen is some military grade something rather, can't recall. But I still wouldn't get it. Droid is going to take over BB and Apple as soon as developers saturate the app market.


Most of them use a Product called gorilla glass or something similar construction..

The screens are very durable on the new devices. I have dropped it twice and always seem to put it in the pocket that has my keys in it and not a scratch..

Android release a development tool that a 5 year old can manipulate and create apps with.. I am working on two apps right now for the construction industry.


----------



## MALCO.New.York (Feb 27, 2008)

Fook the Fookin' iPhune!!!

POS!!!

Droid is the answer!


----------



## Leafan (Aug 10, 2010)

MALCO.New.York said:


> Fook the Fookin' iPhune!!!
> 
> POS!!!
> 
> Droid is the answer!




LMFAO. Now there's an educated answer. Not at all biased. 

I would lean more towards EFF Blackberry mind you. Lol.


----------



## ParatusFoam (Aug 27, 2010)

For business, I still rely on my blackberry for the best integration, and most reliable by far, with Microsoft Exchange. I have an iPhone and have had an Android as well. Both are great for all sorts of things, but just lack that consistent reliability that the Blackberry delivers year after year.


----------



## kiddcloud (Jan 3, 2009)

Blackberry on a prepaid plan. Doesn't get any cheaper as far as conducting business in a productivity way.


----------



## Abel (Sep 16, 2010)

I switched from a samsung jack to an iPhone recently. I really like the iPhone . It seems it receives email very well. I haven't missed any yet. On the other hand my Jack constantly missed emails. The IPhone apps available for business are great. One of the neatest I have is home 3d. It allows you to put together blue prints all on the phone. Great for giving customers a visual of your ideas for there project. As for the fragile aspect of the iPhone. I do find myself Babying it alot more. The otter box case I have helps tremendously thought. Other than the fact that I have to baby it. I haven't found any downside to the iPhone. I strongly recommend it. Especially if u jailbreak it


----------



## diversified svs (Sep 4, 2010)

Remember not to just compare phones, compare carriers. Currently the iPhone is still only on AT&T, and jail broke ones can only expand to T-Mobile since they both use GSM. Although CDMA is 99% only here in America, all other major carriers carry that signal and many versions of Blackberry, Android, and other smart phones. I use the Curve on CDMA, and the tether feature to plug my laptop in to get broadband on the go in 75% of the areas, even if outside broadband I still get 132 to 250bps.


----------



## Leo G (May 12, 2005)

Neither.


----------



## diversified svs (Sep 4, 2010)

ya, ok, understood that comment (attach sarcasm stamp here please)


----------



## JamesDibben (Apr 5, 2010)

rbsremodeling said:


> IPhone is for yuppies..


Jerk!

Listen, the iPhone rules all smart phones, because it's sexeh!

If you want ONE device that does email very well, has tons of space for audio/video content and surfs the internet extremely well then the iPhone is a great device.

If you want a phone.......for.....making.....phone.....calls.....then........ :whistling


----------



## angus242 (Oct 20, 2007)

JamesDibben said:


> If you want ONE device that does email very well, has tons of space for audio/video content (including flash) and surfs the internet extremely well then Android is a great device.
> 
> If you want a phone.......for.....making.....phone.....calls.....then........ ANDROID!



I fixed it for ya :whistling


----------



## BKFranks (Feb 19, 2008)

My last Blackberry broke and the battery life got so bad I had to charge it twice a day. That's when I switched to iPhone. Good phone, but it has it's drawbacks. No internet flash making it impossible to view some websites. The current updates to 4.0 and 4.1 seriously slowed down the phone. Yes, there are a few more features, but they aren't worth the phone being that slow. Can't accept meeting requests from people who use Outlook. The camera is worthless when there is low light since there is no flash.


----------



## JamesDibben (Apr 5, 2010)

angus242 said:


> I fixed it for ya :whistling


Very cute!


----------



## angus242 (Oct 20, 2007)

JamesDibben said:


> Very cute!


:blush:


----------



## JamesDibben (Apr 5, 2010)

BKFranks said:


> My last Blackberry broke and the battery life got so bad I had to charge it twice a day. That's when I switched to iPhone. Good phone, but it has it's drawbacks. No internet flash making it impossible to view some websites. The current updates to 4.0 and 4.1 seriously slowed down the phone. Yes, there are a few more features, but they aren't worth the phone being that slow. Can't accept meeting requests from people who use Outlook. The camera is worthless when there is low light since there is no flash.


iPhone 4 solves all except flash. Stuborn Steve Jobs!


----------



## Abel (Sep 16, 2010)

BKFranks said:


> My last Blackberry broke and the battery life got so bad I had to charge it twice a day. That's when I switched to iPhone. Good phone, but it has it's drawbacks. No internet flash making it impossible to view some websites. The current updates to 4.0 and 4.1 seriously slowed down the phone. Yes, there are a few more features, but they aren't worth the phone being that slow. Can't accept meeting requests from people who use Outlook. The camera is worthless when there is low light since there is no flash.


The new updates added multitasking! That was the biggest drawback the iPhone had IMO. Now I can stream pandora while using Navigation. 

Speaking of multitasking. That may be the reason your phone is running slower. If you don't stop the apps u start, they keep running in the background. 

-To stop your apps double click the home 
button. 
-a task bar should pop out of the bottom of your screen,
-hold on any of those running apps. They should start wiggling.
-hit the minus on any app you wanna stop.


----------



## Leafan (Aug 10, 2010)

Abel said:


> I switched from a samsung jack to an iPhone recently. I really like the iPhone . It seems it receives email very well. I haven't missed any yet. On the other hand my Jack constantly missed emails. The IPhone apps available for business are great. One of the neatest I have is ihome 3d. It allows you to put together blue prints all on the phone. Great for giving customers a visual of your ideas for there project. As for the fragile aspect of the iPhone. I do find myself Babying it alot more. The otter box case I have helps tremendously thought. Other than the fact that I have to baby it. I haven't found any downside to the iPhone. I strongly recommend it. Especially if u jailbreak it




I can't find the iHome 3d you recommended ???? Sounds like a great app. Is that the right name?


----------



## Mike's Plumbing (Jul 19, 2010)

Can someone help me find some apps for my old phone?


----------



## Abel (Sep 16, 2010)

Mike's Plumbing said:


> Can someone help me find some apps for my old phone?


Lmao!

I believe those came with a blow torch built rite in.


----------



## ESSaustin (Mar 27, 2010)

I use a BB's. The iPhone seems too fragile for "on site" use.


----------



## Mike's Plumbing (Jul 19, 2010)

A close buddy I hang with uses his iphone all the time and I'm really growing to like it but still not sure. My BB I'm addicted to but I don't like everything about it. The androids are wannabe iphones are they not? Kind of like the knock-off perfume at Walgreens?

I don't like any of the current phone offerings quite frankly. None of them have the online thing totally figured out.....at least that's what it appears.

WHat sucks is I need a new phone, my BB is pretty trashed.

I'm scared.......what do I do?:laughing:

Mike


----------



## Leafan (Aug 10, 2010)

Mike's Plumbing said:


> A close buddy I hang with uses his iphone all the time and I'm really growing to like it but still not sure. My BB I'm addicted to but I don't like everything about it. The androids are wannabe iphones are they not? Kind of like the knock-off perfume at Walgreens?
> 
> I don't like any of the current phone offerings quite frankly. None of them have the online thing totally figured out.....at least that's what it appears.
> 
> ...


Trust me Mike. Go with the iPhone. I am a former BB junkie myself and took along time to jump ship. But I can honestly say this iPhone is amazing. I can now send emails with 5-10 pictures attached in a matter of seconds. I have access to all my email including my junk/spam folder so I don't miss any emails anymore. 

I think the apps speak for themselves. But you already know that I'm sure. Lol.


----------

